# eclean sucht PKGDIR?

## uhai

Hallo ztusammen,

ich schraube (notgedrungen) wieder an zwei alten Kisten gleichzeitig herum. Auf meinem alten Gericom-Laptop lief eine Weile kein Update mehr, so dass ich jetzt erst auf kernel-2.6.30-r5 gewechselt habe. 

Seitdem funktioniert eclean-pkg nicht und gibt diesen Fehler aus:

```
/usr/portage/packages does not appear to be a directory

Please set PKGDIR to a sane value

(Check your /etc/make.conf and environment
```

Auf keiner Gentookiste habe ich eine Variable PKGDIR gesetzt. Bisher lief es auch ohne. Warum will er das jetzt und wo wird die Variable gesetzt?

Das Verzeichnis /usr/portage/packages gibt es übrigens tatsächlich nicht?!

uhai

----------

## 69719

Könnte vielleicht daran liegen, dass buildpkg nicht in FEATURES aufgelistet ist und somit emerge das Verzeichnis nicht angelegt hat.

----------

## uhai

FEATURES wird doch in der make.conf definiert? Das habe ich auf dem Laptop nicht.

Auf dem Desktop ist diese Variable auch nicht gesetzt, dennoch läuft das hier einwandfrei.

Wie ist denn der Standard für PKGDIR und wo wird der gesetzt?

uhai

----------

## 69719

 *uhai wrote:*   

> FEATURES wird doch in der make.conf definiert? Das habe ich auf dem Laptop nicht.
> 
> Auf dem Desktop ist diese Variable auch nicht gesetzt, dennoch läuft das hier einwandfrei.
> 
> Wie ist denn der Standard für PKGDIR und wo wird der gesetzt?
> ...

 

Dann hattest du es mal gesetzt oder das Paket kam mal mit einem stage oder bestimmten Paket mit.

man make.conf...

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Wie ist denn der Standard für PKGDIR und wo wird der gesetzt?

 Das Standard Verzeichnis ist /usr/portage/packages , PKGDIR brauchst du aber nur dann setzen wenn von dem Standard Pfad abgewichen wird.

Ein 

```
# mkdir /usr/portage/packages
```

sollte dein Problem lösen...

----------

## Necoro

Mal ne Gegenfrage: Wenn du nie Binärpakete benutzt hast -- was willst du dann mit eclean-pkg?

 *man eclean wrote:*   

> Clean files from /usr/portage/packages (or whatever else is your PKGDIR in /etc/make.conf).  This action is in particular useful for  people  who  use the "buildpkg" or "buildsyspkg" FEATURES flags.

 

----------

## uhai

@josef.95:

Das Verzeichnis habe ich angelegt und das Problem damit gelöst. Aber leider nicht verstanden.

@Necoro:

Da der alte Gericomm chronisch anb Platzmangel leider, habe ich regelmäßig 

```
eclean distfiles
```

 und 

```
eclean packages
```

 laufen lassen. Allerdings ohne darüber nachzudenken.

Irritiert bin ich immer noch, weil die Variable PKGDIR auf dem Gericom nicht gesetzt ist, mit 

```
set|less
```

 nicht angezeigt wird. Wieso ist dann das Fehlen von /etc/portage/packages ein Problem? Anscheinend wird dieser Pfad von irgendeinem Programm nicht aus einer Variablen eingelesen sondern ist dort fest "verdrahtet". Sollten nicht alle Programme auf die Umgebungsvariablen zugreifen?

uhai

----------

## Necoro

PKGDIR wird in /etc/make.conf gesetzt. Und sollte daher meines Erachtens nach nicht in den normalen Umgebungsvariablen auftauchen. Und das fehlen dieses Verzeichnisses ist genau deshalb ein Problem, weil eclean-pkg ja in genau diesem aufräumen soll  :Razz:  - und wenn das nicht existiert, meckert er halt

----------

